# what do u think about harvest time?



## johnsmithy1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi all,
so, i've been growing Nirvana's Short Rider Fem - Autoflower, and 47 days of flowering has passed. i start flushing today, and hope them to be ready in a week, but a second opinion would be nice. do you think a week would be enough, or another week maybe?


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2011)

Only way to truly know when they are done is to check the trichomes with a pocket microscope or jewelers loupe...depending on my tastes I harvest any where from all cloudy to 20% amber 80% cloudy....some go for even more ambers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah we like to harvest by the trichs....but looking at your ladies  they do look like another week or two would make you even happier...sure looks yummy


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## johnsmithy1984 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks all for comments. here is some trich photos, not very clear but gives an idea i guess.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 9, 2011)

They def have a couple weeks left....   how many days from seed are they??  60-65?


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> They def have a couple weeks left....   how many days from seed are they??  60-65?




:yeahthat:

I see lots of clear heads.....


----------



## Genuine (Jun 9, 2011)

johnsmithy1984 said:
			
		

> hi all,
> so, i've been growing Nirvana's Short Rider Fem - Autoflower, and 47 days of flowering has passed. i start flushing today, and hope them to be ready in a week, but a second opinion would be nice. do you think a week would be enough, or another week maybe?



:holysheep: 
that is so much pot!


----------



## johnsmithy1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> They def have a couple weeks left....   how many days from seed are they??  60-65?


i planted them on 03-22, and started flowering on 04-17, so it's been 80 days from seed and 54 days of flowering. on nirvana's site i read that they would be ready in 44 days of flowering, so i gave them another week and started flushing last friday. if it's gonna need another 2-3 weeks, should i start again on nutes, what do u think?



			
				Genuine said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> that is so much pot!


:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd not flush at all, so yes, go back to nutes...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 17, 2011)

great looking grow... and nice pic's!
After all this hard work, no need to rush to the finish line.  
Let those trichs get milky!


----------

